# Non union drug testing - How often?



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

I have been an apprentice for about 6 months have yet to take a single test. I work for a small family business, and my mom best friends brother owns it. I also was a truck driver and subject to DOT regs before hiring on. I asked them about a test and back ground check and I was told that with my past employment they trusted me. But if I'm injured I will get tested that day. Ymmv.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow!

Just what we need in the trade...


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow. If a company wants to pay me to piss in a cup every day, let them. If you dont have anything to hide, relax. Eventually a person gets to a point in their life when they need to become an adult and assume the role as a resposible, somewhat "law abiding" citizen. I might not always agree with them but I do have to abide by them. If a company sets certain standards for employment, we must abide by them. We choose who we work for!


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

So what happens if you live/work in Colorado? State says weed is legal, and the Federal government says it's not legal (but is not enforcing the law, thereby setting a precedent for it's overturn).

Does a contractor in Colorado terminate someone for smoking weed when it's legal there?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

hardworkingstiff said:


> So what happens if you live/work in Colorado? State says weed is legal, and the Federal government says it's not legal (but is not enforcing the law, thereby setting a precedent for it's overturn).
> 
> Does a contractor in Colorado terminate someone for smoking weed when it's legal there?


If it's against company policy, then yeah, I would think they have a right to fire you even if weed is legal.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Deep Cover said:


> If it's against company policy, then yeah, I would think they have a right to fire you even if weed is legal.


I won't argue against that (because I agree). Now, what if the company had a policy against drinking (not just on the job)? Would you feel the same way?


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Up here the client's policy is usually what is followed.. Pre-access and post incident are the only times I've heard of up here.. I've heard of random tests too, but again, I think it depends on where you are working and for who...


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

As long as you aren't going to fail the test, you never need worry about it


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

The OP is the same guy that will steal if they think no one is looking.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

hardworkingstiff said:


> So what happens if you live/work in Colorado? State says weed is legal, and the Federal government says it's not legal (but is not enforcing the law, thereby setting a precedent for it's overturn).
> 
> Does a contractor in Colorado terminate someone for smoking weed when it's legal there?



Same rules apply as if you came to work intoxicated or have lingering effects from being intoxicated


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

If the company policy prohibits "anything" and this was disclosed pre-employment, they have the right to terminate anyone vilotaing their policies. If you do not like the policies, start your own company or go to work someone else. In todays times there are plenty of more than qualified people that would be willing to step in line for a drug test.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Your company can fire you at will for no reason whatsoever if your nonunion anyway.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

IslandGuy said:


> Your company can fire you at will for no reason whatsoever if your nonunion anyway.


Not necessarily


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

No one has ever been tested at my company that I am aware of. The safety guys on our site can test you if they say you appear impaired. I have heard of guys being tested because the Forman knew they would fail and he just wanted them gone. The only other reason that I have heard of drug testing being performed is if their is an accident or injury on the job. Then all involved are tested immediately and terminated if they fail.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I have only had to drug test 2 times. Once for a non-union EC .
The second time was when I was in the hiring process for my current position ( which is union but not the IBEW)


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

If you have to worrie about drug testing then you should not be in this trade or any other for that matter.

LC


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

TeslaPeaceRay said:


> I can pass right now no problem just wondering if its something I will have to worry about for the length of my career.


So.....in other words.....as soon as you pee and pass, you're gonna blaze a fatty and hope like hell that they never test again.:laughing:


----------



## TeslaPeaceRay (Mar 13, 2014)

I guess I should have known that the only people who would be replying to this thread are biased, closed minded old timers looking to tell someone else what they should or should not be doing with their own personal time. To all of you negative nancy's congratulations on living your entire life and not learning a damn thing about how the real world works. You are and always will have a limited mind. I was simply looking for a little information about the frequency of drug screens. I was not looking for someone on a high horse handing down life lessons. Thank you for letting me know how many douche bags are floating around this site. I guarantee I will be more successful than all of you. I won't be returning to this thread so if you bother to post another negative reply you will just be wasting your time. :thumbsup:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Why does smoking weed on ones own time have anything to do with employment? I've never seen anyone with a weed hangover before. But I've seen plenty of electricians absolutely worthless at work after drinking all night


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> ...But I've seen plenty of electricians absolutely worthless at work after drinking all night


 Absolutely. 

People get told "Weed is for losers, but all real men drink!" and they don't think far enough to see there's absolutely no difference when it comes to using either irresponsibly.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

TeslaPeaceRay said:


> I guess I should have known that the only people who would be replying to this thread are biased, closed minded old timers looking to tell someone else what they should or should not be doing with their own personal time. To all of you negative nancy's congratulations on living your entire life and *not learning a damn thing about how the real world works*.Thank you for letting me know how many douche bags are floating around this site. *I guarantee I will be more successful than all of* *you*.


:laughing::laughing::lol::lol::tt2::tt2: Thanks........needed a chuckle


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

daveEM said:


> Wow!
> 
> Just what we need in the trade...


What's that? An employer that trusts it's employees?


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

I think that last post from the OP was the equivalent of screaming and stomping out the door. That is a real formula for success in all areas of life :thumbsup:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

icdubois said:


> What's that? An employer that trusts it's employees?


Na. A couple of dirt bag druggies.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

TeslaPeaceRay said:


> I guess I should have known that the only people who would be replying to this thread are biased, closed minded old timers looking to tell someone else what they should or should not be doing with their own personal time. To all of you negative nancy's congratulations on living your entire life and not learning a damn thing about how the real world works. You are and always will have a limited mind. I was simply looking for a little information about the frequency of drug screens. I was not looking for someone on a high horse handing down life lessons. Thank you for letting me know how many douche bags are floating around this site. I guarantee I will be more successful than all of you. I won't be returning to this thread so if you bother to post another negative reply you will just be wasting your time. :thumbsup:


There, now that that's settled, why don't you go get your license, open shop, and take over the entire electrical industry in the entire country while you're young and still know everything?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

bkmichael65 said:


> I think that last post from the OP was the equivalent of screaming and stomping out the door. That is a real formula for success in all areas of life :thumbsup:


Lets look into the future .........

Customer: Sorry TeslaPeaceRay but we got a better price from that other EC.

TeslaPeaceRay: *throws hands in air and stomps feet while punching the wall* 
you customer. I'm going home to burn one. you. I'm way more succesful than you and don't need your money anyway. ,s


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

TeslaPeaceRay said:


> I guess I should have known that the only people who would be replying to this thread are biased, closed minded old timers looking to tell someone else what they should or should not be doing with their own personal time. To all of you negative nancy's congratulations on living your entire life and not learning a damn thing about how the real world works. You are and always will have a limited mind. I was simply looking for a little information about the frequency of drug screens. I was not looking for someone on a high horse handing down life lessons. Thank you for letting me know how many douche bags are floating around this site. I guarantee I will be more successful than all of you. I won't be returning to this thread so if you bother to post another negative reply you will just be wasting your time. :thumbsup:


No you're not quitting, I'm firing you right now. Don't ever show your face on this forum again. 
Thank you.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

TeslaPeaceRay said:


> I guess I should have known that the only people who would be replying to this thread are biased, closed minded old timers looking to tell someone else what they should or should not be doing with their own personal time. To all of you negative nancy's congratulations on living your entire life and not learning a damn thing about how the real world works. You are and always will have a limited mind. I was simply looking for a little information about the frequency of drug screens. I was not looking for someone on a high horse handing down life lessons. Thank you for letting me know how many douche bags are floating around this site. I guarantee I will be more successful than all of you. I won't be returning to this thread so if you bother to post another negative reply you will just be wasting your time. :thumbsup:


STOP THE DAMN BUS ! I replied with a serious answer yet you are going to go off and have a temper tantrum and insult everyone ? 
Dude you posted a thread about smoking weed like you only are interested in passing the test so you can go hit it later.
What the hell did you expect from this place in regards to a thread like that ? 
Stop getting your panties in a wad and go with it.
Hows that for an Old Timer? I don't consider myself an old timer either ( I'm only 49)


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

I agree with a blood test (not a drug test) after an accident, to see if that person is impaired (Rx drugs, illegal drugs or alcohol) now with that said, if I was looking for work and the company I was applying to said "we'll we have a zero tolerance to drugs and alcohol, on or off shift" I would not work there! What I do on my own time is non of my employers damn business


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

daveEM said:


> Na. A couple of dirt bag druggies.


Gotcha. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

We have random drug testing. I might not go for 6 months or more but then I might go twice in less than 30 days.


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

manchestersparky said:


> STOP THE DAMN BUS ! I replied with a serious answer yet you are going to go off and have a temper tantrum and insult everyone ?


 Sounds to me like he ran out of weed.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

I am Union, and we have completely random drug testing. And they are strict, one fail and you are bounced. In other words, zero tolerance.

Now if you are tested and show alcohol up to .03 in your system, you must complete some kind of alcoholics class. After that, if you ever show ANY alcohol in a random test, you are done.

If you are tested and show .04 or above, you are fired.

If you are tested and show any drugs, you are fired.

All the names of employees working all the trades are in a box, and twice a week a name is drawn. Monday morning at 7 AM, and again Friday morning at 7 AM. Anyone can go and watch the drawing- there is always a steward present anyway.

About 3 years ago, I was drawn both Monday and Friday in the same week. Only time its ever happened as far as I know, but it let everyone know you are not safe for a while just because your name was just drawn.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

manchestersparky said:


> I don't consider myself an old timer either ( I'm only 49)


Man you are crusty!!:laughing::jester:

Pete


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

icdubois said:


> Gotcha. :thumbsup:


Ya we don't need them on site. Drunks, drugies. We don't need you on site.

There are better jobs for folks like that. Shovelling snow comes to mind.


----------



## GatewaySparky (Jul 23, 2010)

Stop getting high and you don't have to worry about it. It's not that difficult.


----------



## Kryptes (Aug 6, 2013)

Pretty sure after all that smoking drugs isn't his biggest problem


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

daveEM said:


> Ya we don't need them on site. Drunks, drugies. We don't need you on site.
> 
> There are better jobs for folks like that. Shovelling snow comes to mind.


Or sheet rocking :laughing:


----------



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

Why did everyone jump to the conclusion that he was a stoner! Maybe he likes to do heroin, meth, coke, or Rx. But with that temper maybe he is worried about steroids showing up!!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

IslandGuy said:


> Your company can fire you at will for no reason whatsoever if your nonunion anyway.[/QUOTE
> 
> Which is the way it should be.


----------



## heath124 (Mar 31, 2013)

lefleuron said:


> I am Union, and we have completely random drug testing. And they are strict, one fail and you are bounced. In other words, zero tolerance.
> 
> Now if you are tested and show alcohol up to .03 in your system, you must complete some kind of alcoholics class. After that, if you ever show ANY alcohol in a random test, you are done.
> 
> ...


I went thru the union apprenticeship program. It was a 5 year school and they would supposedly random pick a couple of us to get drug tested. During that 5 years me and 2 or 3 others guys seemed to be the ones that got picked. During that 5 years I think I pissed in cup more than I did in a toilet. Passed everyone I took. I kept asking why they picked me and they said, your just happened to drawn every time. I didn't really care, I had nothing to hide. But what really was aggravating. At graduation night at the banquet they were going to draw names for a tool bag full of hand tools. Guess what my damn name didn't get drawn that night!!!


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

I love when someone doesn't get the answer they wanted and gets pissy... Our company does pre-employment screening. After that, two random names are picked per month. They had two guys fail just before Christmas, one for opiates, the other for marijuana. The company paid the opiate failure's salary and sent him to rehab, he's a great guy, great worker, just got messed up after a back surgery. He has a young family and had been trying to stay working through pain from surgery to support his kids. Boss is a great man for helping, not just knee jerk firing. The marijuana failure was fired, no second chance. He was a bum anyway. They asked him why he failed, he said cuz he smoked weed every day. Didn't see what the issue was. The issue was company policy is no trace of weed in your system while you're working. He chose to ignore this for recreational purposes. Seemed a little odd at first glance to keep the guy on opiate pain killers and fire the stoner. Boss said the pain killers was an addiction, the weed smoking was a blatant personal choice against company policy. When the pain killer guy gets through rehab, he won't (hopefully) do it again, the stoner will continue his hobby. As it's his right to make that choice, just have to own the consequences of your choice.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

MF Dagger said:


> Why does smoking weed on ones own time have anything to do with employment? I've never seen anyone with a weed hangover before. But I've seen plenty of electricians absolutely worthless at work after drinking all night


If you get injured on the job and have it in your system, how would the employer know you weren't high when you got hurt.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Some of the best electricians I ever met are potheads. 
Really does not effect their work one bit.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Some of the best electricians I ever met are potheads.
> Really does not effect their work one bit.


Until something goes wrong. Then see what the lawyers and insurance companies have to say.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Pretty sure weed messes with your awareness, to what degree is of no importance. Not so smart at any work place.


----------



## HARRY305E (Jun 14, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Some of the best electricians I ever met are potheads.
> Really does not effect their work one bit.


Here's an electrician pressing the button after a few bowls....





:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Peewee0413 said:


> If you get injured on the job and have it in your system, how would the employer know you weren't high when you got hurt.


I don't know, and that's not my problem. I see your point of view and I see everyone's views on this. I do not feel weed smoking after work is of any concern to me. I don't smoke weed, I don't like high people and I don't like the smell of it. But I think pot should be legalized, there is absolutely no reason that while cigarettes are legal pot is not.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hard for the government to tax weed. The day they find a way to successfully dip their hands in the cookie jar, it'll probably be legalized everywhere. Companies will still have the right to fire you even if it's legal, if their policy says so.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

the guy I work for doesnt drug test.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I am not a big proponent of drug testing but due to customer request we are having to implement drug testing. Everyone will be tested once then a random test after that.

I have no issues with occasional pot smokers and in all my years in the trade the worse offenders I have seen and dealt with are alcoholics and some pill poppers.

Had a few stoners over the years but they were air heads from birth and I doubt the pot smoking made them any dumber, just gave us something to blame their stupidity on.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 31, 2013)

Blayney86 said:


> Why did everyone jump to the conclusion that he was a stoner! Maybe he likes to do heroin, meth, coke, or Rx. But with that temper maybe he is worried about steroids showing up!!


The one thing they have shown about smoking pot on a regular basis is that it ******s emotional development. Thus things like irrational temper tantrums. 

My younger brother started burning at 13. Four decades of 16 with attitude later, he's a stoner loser, and all the problems in his life are because of me and the assholes like me.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 31, 2013)

Really: ****** is a bad word? How about ******ant? PC doodoo. Is **** ok but not Jew?

Ok rant off.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

TeslaPeaceRay said:


> I guess I should have known that the only people who would be replying to this thread are biased, closed minded old timers looking to tell someone else what they should or should not be doing with their own personal time. To all of you negative nancy's congratulations on living your entire life and not learning a damn thing about how the real world works. You are and always will have a limited mind. I was simply looking for a little information about the frequency of drug screens. I was not looking for someone on a high horse handing down life lessons. Thank you for letting me know how many douche bags are floating around this site. I guarantee I will be more successful than all of you. I won't be returning to this thread so if you bother to post another negative reply you will just be wasting your time. :thumbsup:


Nice comeback doper!

Ahhhh feelings are a beautiful thing 




Drugee


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

brian john said:


> I have no issues with occasional pot smokers and in all my years in the trade the worse offenders I have seen and dealt with are alcoholics and some pill poppers.


 Wholeheartedly agree.
Some of my best workers were occasional pot smokers.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

In Canada we see a lot of pot heads. I've done both (smoke and drink) in my youth but don't do either anymore.

First off, nothing during work.

Second, If I had to choose between a guy who smokes tons of weed on his own time everyday or a guy who drinks a ton on his own time every day, I would choose the pot head.

Because pot heads can function normally in the morning, unlike a drunk.

Too much of anything is not good. It's all about moderation


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

IMO, drug testing is MYOB. 

Recreational drug use like weed shouldn't be a concern.


Plus Ive had some of the best ideas when high:laughing::jester:


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Damm , i remember what the real use of a thermos was for .

I have also worked on 2 job sites with someone named Hippie .







Pete


----------

